
Eric Schmidt says AI will be key to U.S. national security - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ex-google-boss-says-artificial-intelligence-will-be-key-to-u-s-national-security-11596139058
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/dv7Vb](https://archive.vn/dv7Vb)

------
082349872349872
> "“I can think of no higher priority for the nation _once the pandemic is
> behind us_ ,” Mr. Schmidt said."

Nice to see Eric Schmidt knows how to set priorities. (emphasis mine)

